# Trying To Decide on Fish



## arwie fishorman (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys. So I'm filtering my tank water on a two-week cycle currently and as I wait I'm debating what types of fish I should get. Just looking for some friendly advice.

Here are some details about my setup: 20 gal tank, want a max of 5 to 6 fish, planted tank with sand substrate.

Just give me any suggestions, I'm open to all. Also, I am fairly new to tanking so take that into consideration. 

Thank you all! :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Little confused about your two week cycle tank filtering.... have you cycled your tank and had it go through the Nitrogen Cycle? To do this you need a source of ammonia, either straight ammonia (fishless cycling) or using a hardy fish.

As for choices.... do you like lots of movement? Guppies and platies are active fish and come in a variety of beautiful colours.

Or, you could do a school of 5-6 Cory Cats (bottom feeders) and then have 1 male dwarf gourami and 1 female dwarf gourami as center piece fish. (8 fish max, but you would still be fine bio-load wise.) The Cory's will stick to the bottom of the tank and the gouramis will spend their time between the middle and top of the tank, so you'll have fish at all levels.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Holly's post is really spot on with a perfect set-up for a 20g.


----------



## arwie fishorman (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I like the look of the Cory Cats, I think I'll have at least one of them.

Are the Albino Cory Cats rare or hard to find?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Albinos are easy to find, but you do need at least 3 as they are a social fish and need company of their own kind.


----------



## arwie fishorman (Aug 8, 2011)

You all are ridiculously helpful


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed with Susan. They are easy to find, but are a schooling fish, so usually 5 or more is best, but you can probably squeak by with 3.


----------

